# Tips for Evidence of relationship



## Guest (Apr 4, 2013)

For those looking for visa for their spouse, kindly make a note of the following useful points to be furnished for proof of relationship. Plz note only marriage certificate is not sufficient for proof of relationship.

1. Joint bank account statements
2. Utility bills or any bills drawn on the couple's name with address.
3. Insurance policy drawn on couple's name and address.
4. Copy of travel tickets any with both names.
5. Social invitations with the couple's name and address on the same.
6. Photographs with different background situation, if each other's family member included in the same would be much better.
7. Notary attested copy of Marriage certificate
8. Lease Rent Agreement drawn on couple's name.

I guess these points are satisfactory enuf to get visa grant from CO. We got our grant by this much detail.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi gskrao, 

helpful advice - thank you for summing it up so nicely! I'd like to add our experience with a 189 visa application on which my partner was listed as secondary applicant. We are in a *de-facto* relationship, by the way. 

We submitted only 3 documents:

*Joint relationship statement*: Describes the history of our relationship, living arrangements (who is on the rental agreement or ownership contract, domestic duties), finances (who owns/purchased what, bills and ongoing expenses), our joint hobbies, recreational activities and holidays, periods of separation and mutual support. Length: 3 A4 pages. 
*Pictures:* with family, during activities or holidays, attending weddings together etc. We tried to cover the entire time period and reference points in the relationship statement. I change my hair color regularly so it looks like a long time . 
*Excerpt from the residence register:* In Austria you have to register your address with the local district commission within 3 days of moving to a new address. That way we could prove easily that we had been *living together for more than a year* (very important if you apply in a de-facto partnership). 

We sent in no bills, lease agreements, bank statements or anything like that because they were all in German and would need to be translated. We added a cover sheet to our application, stating that we would be willing to supply these documents on demand, but our CO wrote that "the evidence is more than sufficient". 

All the best, 
Monika


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

gskrao said:


> For those looking for visa for their spouse, kindly make a note of the following useful points to be furnished for proof of relationship. Plz note only marriage certificate is not sufficient for proof of relationship.
> 
> 1. Joint bank account statements
> 2. Utility bills or any bills drawn on the couple's name with address.
> ...


am stuck in the same loop.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

If you are married and have marriage certificate - this much docs should not be required. I have seen many many cases with just providing marriage certificate to get through including mine also!
Yeah - its better to have back up docs just in case - but these are much more required in case of de-facto as mentioned by Monika here!


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

superm said:


> If you are married and have marriage certificate - this much docs should not be required. I have seen many many cases with just providing marriage certificate to get through including mine also!
> Yeah - its better to have back up docs just in case - but these are much more required in case of de-facto as mentioned by Monika here!


If that's the case, I would say then there is a possibility it depends on the CO.

I also provided marriage certificate only. But CO, in a call, straightaway said that is not sufficient. He is happy with the certificate to have asserted the genuity of the relationship, but he also stressed that he needs some evidence to prove the continuity of the relationship.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

joluwarrior said:


> am stuck in the same loop.


What happened ?


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2013)

We did provided our marriage certificate but in our case only that was not sufficient. It totally depends on the CO, how much is he convinced with ur case, if any reference is required to prove any point stronger with any doc that has to submitted that way. I have posted so that it could help people who need it.


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

superm said:


> What happened ?


Just commented above. CO told clearly to me that marriage certificate, itself, is not sufficient.
He needs evidence for continuity of relationship.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2013)

joluwarrior said:


> Just commented above. CO told clearly to me that marriage certificate, itself, is not sufficient.
> He needs evidence for continuity of relationship.


So i guess points given by monika and myself would be helpful for you. All the best.


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

gskrao said:


> So i guess points given by monika and myself would be helpful for you. All the best.


Ya. Already provided more evidence. That's why stuck as it has gone on CO's plate again and will take some time to get finalized.

However, I am keeping a possibility open in my mind that grant letter for spouse may have condition 8502 and/or 8515.


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

I think marriage certificate is enough as was in my case. Depends on CO. In my opinion if u r just a couple u need more evidences but if u r having kids then marriage certificate is more than enough.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2013)

sach_1213 said:


> I think marriage certificate is enough as was in my case. Depends on CO. In my opinion if u r just a couple u need more evidences but if u r having kids then marriage certificate is more than enough.


Yes if have kids, marriage certificate is more than enuf. Children are a very strong proof of a married relationship, anythng more is certainly not required ;-)


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

sach_1213 said:


> I think marriage certificate is enough as was in my case. Depends on CO. In my opinion if u r just a couple u need more evidences but if u r having kids then marriage certificate is more than enough.


A notable point indeed !!


----------



## oorvee (Mar 21, 2013)

Hi Guys,
I got married recently, 6 weeks back. Now my CO is asking for evidence of ongoing relationship. I can give,
1. Marriage Certificate
2. Application & Joint account statement
3. Confirmation that in my org I have informed about my marrital status
4. Receipt of Gym Membership , we have taken as a couple

Are these docs enough....


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

oorvee said:


> Hi Guys,
> I got married recently, 6 weeks back. Now my CO is asking for evidence of ongoing relationship. I can give,
> 1. Marriage Certificate
> 2. Application & Joint account statement
> ...


Hehe...you are also in the same plate as me. Continuity questioned 
Go ahead with those docs. It should be enough. Also see if you can include travel tickets where you ppl have travelled together.


----------



## lightningmcqueen (Feb 19, 2013)

sach_1213 said:


> I think marriage certificate is enough as was in my case. Depends on CO. In my opinion if u r just a couple u need more evidences but if u r having kids then marriage certificate is more than enough.


ah, ok. so this explains it. Good point sach_1213!:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2013)

oorvee said:


> Hi Guys,
> I got married recently, 6 weeks back. Now my CO is asking for evidence of ongoing relationship. I can give,
> 1. Marriage Certificate
> 2. Application & Joint account statement
> ...



Hi I guess these docs r enuf but still be on a safer side by collecting more. Make some purchases of ur usage n get them billed on ur both name with address. Include photographs with different situation and if possible with each other's family members. Getting a life insurance cover with govt approved co. on both's name will also serve as one of the doc and also will act as a saving plan. Wish u luck.


----------



## oorvee (Mar 21, 2013)

gskrao said:


> Hi I guess these docs r enuf but still be on a safer side by collecting more. Make some purchases of ur usage n get them billed on ur both name with address. Include photographs with different situation and if possible with each other's family members. Getting a life insurance cover with govt approved co. on both's name will also serve as one of the doc and also will act as a saving plan. Wish u luck.


Thanks.
Have applied through an agent. As per her photographs can be additional but not very authenticate.
Me & my husband are planning to invest in property, so we builder's quotation addressed to both of us.
Apart from this we are planning to invest some money ( to open recurrering deposite), so can be managed.

But I don't think beyond this I have any thing else as its been only 1 and half month.

What say?


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

oorvee said:


> Thanks.
> Have applied through an agent. As per her photographs can be additional but not very authenticate.
> Me & my husband are planning to invest in property, so we builder's quotation addressed to both of us.
> Apart from this we are planning to invest some money ( to open recurrering deposite), so can be managed.
> ...


With these points in mind, I would also ask all of you give your opinion on this.

In a situation where CO has asked for more proof than marriage certificate, won't 
creating any current dated joint commitment create a spot of doubt in CO's head, that it maybe a makeshift arrangement done based on his request only ?


----------



## oorvee (Mar 21, 2013)

joluwarrior said:


> With these points in mind, I would also ask all of you give your opinion on this.
> 
> In a situation where CO has asked for more proof than marriage certificate, won't
> creating any current dated joint commitment create a spot of doubt in CO's head, that it maybe a makeshift arrangement done based on his request only ?


Very pertinent question.

Luckily almost all my docs are prior to date CO has been assigned.

Yeah few more, like investment proof will be dates after CO has been assigned.


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

*Additional info*

Some more info on one of the visa conditions I mentioned in an earlier post.

There is also a possibility that CO might accept only marriage certificate but your grant letter contains one of the two conditions, as mentioned below.

*Visa condition 8502 *
The holder of the visa must not enter Australia before the entry to Australia of a person specified in the visa.

*Visa Condition 8515*
The holder of the visa must not marry before entering Australia.

A member has reported recently that condition 8515 was put in her spouse's grant letter. They had provided marriage certificate and copy of 457 visa label from their previous stint in Australia.


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

lightningmcqueen said:


> ah, ok. so this explains it. Good point sach_1213!:thumb:


Thanks mcqueen


----------



## lightningmcqueen (Feb 19, 2013)

sach_1213 said:


> Thanks mcqueen


It has been under my understanding that sufficiency of marriage certificate as proof of relationship/marriage totally depends on CO. Not until you posted that evidence of continuing relationship has to be proven as well. And having kids naturally proves that. Good job mate.


----------



## oorvee (Mar 21, 2013)

Hmmm.

Thinking what exactly it means as " Continuing Relationship " in my case, i.e. 6 weeks of marriage.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2013)

Yes few docs with previous dates will be sufficient and few with current dates.

Like we got rental agreement made on current date but mentioning date with tenure from the date we are living in.

Bank statement as we gave request to bank to add on the partner's name and after that statement which was provided it was in both of our names.

Life insurance we got for the current date only drawn on our both name. 

Travel tickets we had for coming n previous dates both.

Transaction between our bank accounts.

Provide few documents for previous dates n few on existing it is fyn.


----------



## lightningmcqueen (Feb 19, 2013)

oorvee said:


> Hmmm.
> 
> Thinking what exactly it means as " Continuing Relationship " in my case, i.e. 6 weeks of marriage.


I think proof that your relationship with your partner/spouse still exists apart from just the certificate.


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

Actually, this matter of proving continuity of relationship is clearly and comprehensively mentioned in SkillSelect.
I can't believe how I missed it. 

Else I would have had taken action long back and got my Grant by now.


----------



## lightningmcqueen (Feb 19, 2013)

joluwarrior said:


> Actually, this matter of proving continuity of relationship is clearly and comprehensively mentioned in SkillSelect.
> I can't believe how I missed it.
> 
> Else I would have had taken action long back and got my Grant by now.


I totally missed it too. I thought this goes only for those on "de facto relationships".


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

lightningmcqueen said:


> I totally missed it too. I thought this goes only for those on "de facto relationships".


Aha....well done comrade !!
I can pacify myself with that reason


----------



## lightningmcqueen (Feb 19, 2013)

joluwarrior said:


> Aha....well done comrade !!
> I can pacify myself with that reason


hahaha.. well, we have to thank gskrao for starting this thread and to everyone who have given some valuable inputs to this dilemna, and to you Jolu for sharing your case as well. (I was hoping I'm saying my thank you speech for receiving my GRANT. How I wish, haha..). Well, thanks everyone! Hope tomorrow gives us more good news to keep our HOPES ALIVE. Cheers!


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

lightningmcqueen said:


> hahaha.. well, we have to thank gskrao for starting this thread and to everyone who have given some valuable inputs to this dilemna, and to you Jolu for sharing your case as well. (I was hoping I'm saying my thank you speech for receiving my GRANT. How I wish, haha..). Well, thanks everyone! Hope tomorrow gives us more good news to keep our HOPES ALIVE. Cheers!


So more or less everybody is asked for such proof? What if the documents are not in english? It would be such a waste of money to translate bank statements, rentals etc. just to prove that a two-year marriage is real...


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi JoannaAch, 

we had the same problem (i.e. all bills, contracts etc. were only available in German) and we decided against getting all of these translated by a certified translator up-front. It's just so damn expensive. So we only submitted the residence register excerpt, pictures and our self-written relationship statement. We listed additional evidence which we could get translated on demand in the relationship statement. Our CO was fine with that and did not request any of those.

All the best, 
Monika


----------



## oorvee (Mar 21, 2013)

Ok ppl,
Pl wish me luck. Today I am sending 1st lot of additinal docs asked by CO ( other than PCC & Medi).
Bit worried about my husband's visa.
Keeping fingers, toes every thing crossed, curled.....


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2013)

oorvee said:


> Ok ppl,
> Pl wish me luck. Today I am sending 1st lot of additinal docs asked by CO ( other than PCC & Medi).
> Bit worried about my husband's visa.
> Keeping fingers, toes every thing crossed, curled.....


All the best oorvee....hope u get ur grant asap.


----------



## oorvee (Mar 21, 2013)

gskrao said:


> All the best oorvee....hope u get ur grant asap.



Thanks gskrao.

Tick Tok, Tick Tok. Waiting is killing. :ranger::ranger::ranger::spit::spit:


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

Hi Guys, 

For financial documents, joint bank statements, joint bills etc are required as per the suggestions by others who posted here. But I want to know specifically from the people who got married recently and dont have any joint accounts or bills. Like in India, its not common for the couple to share joint account and/or any other financial responsibilities before marriage, and immediately after marriage also no joint responsibility as everyone lives in same home with boy's parents. What can be the proof of financial responsibility? 

Will adding spouse to superannuation (Australia), PF(India), 401k(USA) and Life insurance policies as beneficiary be a sufficient proof for financial responsibilities.


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

Folks,

I got the grant after sending more evidence of relationship for our application. I will quickly detail what we sent. 

1. We have a Demat a/c on my wife's name in which I am the nominee and have the authority to operate transactions. So we sent the "Letter of Authority", Client Master List and account's monthly ledger for the last 6 months.

2. E-ticket copies of 8 trips, where we traveled together since marriage. Also added our honeymoon tour itinerary. 

3. 2 photographs from marriage. The photographs had only us no them. No family members.

Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


----------



## karenSt (Mar 25, 2013)

Very interesting and useful thread....I am not yet in that situation but by reading all experiences shared it got me little worried as what will happen in my case 

I am currently working in India and hopeful of getting an ITA on 22nd Apr and will soon launch my visa application. Meantime my fiance will travel to India from Australia for our legal marriage in India (around end of April). He will only be here for a week and return to Oz immediately after marriage since he can't get more leaves at the moment (he is a student there). Once I get a valid visa, I too will join him. In this situation I am thinking what can I provide as proof of relationship if CO asks for it...we will merely have the marriage certificate, few photographs, gift exchange proofs....not any joint financial terms or rental agreements since it will be only about few weeks from our marriage that all these will be required and we are in different countries.

Guys please advise if we should utilize his one week stint in India to get any additional documents ready in anticipation that CO may asks for it in my future visa application so as to avoid any mad rush then


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi karenSt and tara.jatt, 

we also did not have any joint bank accounts, contracts etc. Everything we own and pay for on a regular basis was either in his name (flat, his car, his bank account) or in mine (part of the furniture, my car, my bank account). However, we explained our arrangements in detail in the *relationship statement*, such as: 



> We usually do the grocery shopping together and pay alternately. Since we both have a stable income and our separate salary accounts we did not feel the need to open a joint bank account. That will probably change in the future if we have children and one partner is on parental leave or can only work part-time.





> <My partner> pays for heating, water and service charges. I pay our internet access provider. We have two cars but almost exclusively use mine while <my partner>’s mother uses his car.


While writing a relationship statement is only required for de facto partners it can be a helpful supplement if you just got married and don't have much evidence yet. Moreover, your partner probably brought some assets into the relationship. List what you have and how you plan to build your life together. If living with the in-laws is customary in your country then write that down and describe how your partner helps out (financially, domestically etc.) in your parents' household. Phone bills can be used to show that you keep regular contact. Pictures that show you at various social events (preferably with other people) demonstrate that the relationship is established in your circle of friends and family. 

*Recommended reading: *Booklet 1 - Partner Migration, page 39+

All the best, 
Monika


----------



## lightningmcqueen (Feb 19, 2013)

karenSt said:


> Very interesting and useful thread....I am not yet in that situation but by reading all experiences shared it got me little worried as what will happen in my case
> 
> I am currently working in India and hopeful of getting an ITA on 22nd Apr and will soon launch my visa application. Meantime my fiance will travel to India from Australia for our legal marriage in India (around end of April). He will only be here for a week and return to Oz immediately after marriage since he can't get more leaves at the moment (he is a student there). Once I get a valid visa, I too will join him. In this situation I am thinking what can I provide as proof of relationship if CO asks for it...we will merely have the marriage certificate, few photographs, gift exchange proofs....not any joint financial terms or rental agreements since it will be only about few weeks from our marriage that all these will be required and we are in different countries.
> 
> Guys please advise if we should utilize his one week stint in India to get any additional documents ready in anticipation that CO may asks for it in my future visa application so as to avoid any mad rush then


Hi karenSt! the points given by Ms Monika are very much helpful and valid. And since you and your partner are not physically together, you may also present your email exchanges or phone bills which show you two are in still contact with each other even while away.


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

Thanks for the information guys, one thing, as we know all the documents (local language) need to be translated in English and certified by notary. Does same apply for emails as well? This sounds pretty funny but just wanted to make sure !!!



lightningmcqueen said:


> Hi karenSt! the points given by Ms Monika are very much helpful and valid. And since you and your partner are not physically together, you may also present your email exchanges or phone bills which show you two are in still contact with each other even while away.


----------



## oorvee (Mar 21, 2013)

Hi Guys,
Just sharing my exp. I got married recently that is , after EOI. I have submitted,
1. Marriage Certi.
2. Letter stating that my name has been added in my husband's account, Joint Acc
3. Gym Membership receipt under couple scheme
4 Record from my company that my marrital status has changed now.

I have sent this to CO couple of days back.
Waiting for confirmation that these docs are enough.

Hope this helps. Shall keep you guys posted.


----------



## lightningmcqueen (Feb 19, 2013)

tara.jatt said:


> Thanks for the information guys, one thing, as we know all the documents (local language) need to be translated in English and certified by notary. Does same apply for emails as well? This sounds pretty funny but just wanted to make sure !!!


You can have it notarized or you may take a snapshot of the original conversation clearly showing the dates taking place. However, if the conversation is not in english, you may opt for other options/proof as CO might ask for translation and this may just be too inconvenient/costly on your part. This is just one way and there are a lot more and easy ways to prove than this. Hope this helps.


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

oorvee said:


> Hi Guys,
> Just sharing my exp. I got married recently that is , after EOI. I have submitted,
> 1. Marriage Certi.
> 2. Letter stating that my name has been added in my husband's account, Joint Acc
> ...


This should be enough. All the best


----------



## karenSt (Mar 25, 2013)

Hey Joluwarrior...Good to know the good news 

did you have to pay extra for your wife's visa, in addition to your visa cost as the primiary applicant? I guess no since you got your wife's name added before visa grant
Also please let know if you guys had to update passport's with spouse name for PCC- is that necessary?


joluwarrior said:


> Folks,
> 
> I got the grant after sending more evidence of relationship for our application. I will quickly detail what we sent.
> 
> ...


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

karenSt said:


> Hey Joluwarrior...Good to know the good news
> 
> did you have to pay extra for your wife's visa, in addition to your visa cost as the primiary applicant? I guess no since you got your wife's name added before visa grant
> Also please let know if you guys had to update passport's with spouse name for PCC- is that necessary?


Your application can include other applicants (Secondary applicant + Migratin dependents) at the same cost AUD 3060.
I paid the same, while lodging the application.
Adding an applicant later also doesn't require you to pay anythign extra.

We don't have spouse name in each other's passport. We didn't go for update either.


----------



## karenSt (Mar 25, 2013)

Sigh of relief!! Thank you

I wanted to ensure that there will not be additional fee if we add name before the visa grant and we are going by that path since all of agents I contacted told me that there will be an equal additional fee if I add partner later



joluwarrior said:


> Your application can include other applicants (Secondary applicant + Migratin dependents) at the same cost AUD 3060.
> I paid the same, while lodging the application.
> Adding an applicant later also doesn't require you to pay anythign extra.
> 
> We don't have spouse name in each other's passport. We didn't go for update either.


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

karenSt said:


> Sigh of relief!! Thank you
> 
> I wanted to ensure that there will not be additional fee if we add name before the visa grant and we are going by that path since all of agents I contacted told me that there will be an equal additional fee if I add partner later


Right. No extra fee in adding applicant, when your application is being processed.
The other day, I was reading your case in this thread and it struck me. Won't your partner have to get IND PCC from Indian Embassy in Australia ?

I have heard that some agents charge on an applicant basis. Perhaps they meant that charge to you.


----------



## karenSt (Mar 25, 2013)

Yeah I too think so since he has lived mostly in India in past 10 years
My agent seems utterly professional ..he doesn't answer questions of any stage until we are there, like he won't entertain clarifications much on visa/PCC/med since I am yet to get ITA..so it gets difficult to plan ahead of time when we so much want to for obvious reasons




joluwarrior said:


> Right. No extra fee in adding applicant, when your application is being processed.
> The other day, I was reading your case in this thread and it struck me. Won't your partner have to get IND PCC from Indian Embassy in Australia ?
> 
> I have heard that some agents charge on an applicant basis. Perhaps they meant that charge to you.


----------



## vishsang (Mar 26, 2013)

In my case, my spouse and I were married in November 2012. However I used to work abroad and I only moved back to India in February 2013. I figured this might be somewhat of a problem, so we are planning to submit the below:

1) Marriage certificate
2) Wedding pictures
3) My name has been added on his passport
4) Pictures over the duration of our relationship (we've been going out since 2004)
5) Phone records (we've been long distance for 7 years... gulp)
6) Honeymoon itinerary

Will this suffice? I was thinking yes, but this thread is making me worry


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

vishsang said:


> In my case, my spouse and I were married in November 2012. However I used to work abroad and I only moved back to India in February 2013. I figured this might be somewhat of a problem, so we are planning to submit the below:
> 
> 1) Marriage certificate
> 2) Wedding pictures
> ...


Pls. don't worry. There is nothing to actually. It's a justified question on behalf of DIAC.

Your planned evidence looks in good shape. However, I would suggest changing phone records with travel tickets, as these are conveniently justifiable.

Btw, kudos to your relationship. 7 years and that too long distance. :clap2:


----------



## oorvee (Mar 21, 2013)

vishsang said:


> In my case, my spouse and I were married in November 2012. However I used to work abroad and I only moved back to India in February 2013. I figured this might be somewhat of a problem, so we are planning to submit the below:
> 
> 1) Marriage certificate
> 2) Wedding pictures
> ...


Apart from this you can show,
1. Any financial account where you have added each other's name
2. If you have taken any club membership as couple
3. Invitation card where both of your names are mentioned
4. Any insurance or medical policy you have taken in both name.
5. Have added each other;s name as nominee.

I think this should suffice.


----------



## vishsang (Mar 26, 2013)

joluwarrior said:


> Pls. don't worry. There is nothing to actually. It's a justified question on behalf of DIAC.
> 
> Your planned evidence looks in good shape. However, I would suggest changing phone records with travel tickets, as these are conveniently justifiable.
> 
> Btw, kudos to your relationship. 7 years and that too long distance. :clap2:


Thanks!
9 years now, actually  
But yea, 7 years of long distance was... umm... something


----------



## TreasureHunter (Mar 28, 2013)

If you have a kid, still need docs other than marriage certificate ?


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

TreasureHunter said:


> If you have a kid, still need docs other than marriage certificate ?


In this case, marriage certificate is enough and has worked for members here.


----------



## Flames123 (Sep 17, 2012)

sach_1213 said:


> I think marriage certificate is enough as was in my case. Depends on CO. In my opinion if u r just a couple u need more evidences but if u r having kids then marriage certificate is more than enough.


I have to agree with this one - We only provided our Marriage certificates - Have 3 kids in tow ----we're not leaving each other now 
So their Birth certificates must have provided the clauseo f marriage continuity - plus by the time we applied we were married 10 years


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

espresso said:


> Hi JoannaAch,
> 
> we had the same problem (i.e. all bills, contracts etc. were only available in German) and we decided against getting all of these translated by a certified translator up-front. It's just so damn expensive. So we only submitted the residence register excerpt, pictures and our self-written relationship statement. We listed additional evidence which we could get translated on demand in the relationship statement. Our CO was fine with that and did not request any of those.
> 
> ...


Hi,
Do you think that payslips will be good evidence? I thought to include one for me from Dec 2011 and one for my husband from Dec 2012. They show the same address and the same bank account number?

Also, do all documents have to be translated by certified translator? I have some documents in Polish and to get a certified translation I would have to first translate it to German (where I currently live) and then to Polish...


----------



## jacklin (Apr 16, 2013)

yes i agree wid you 
are you from india


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

Is it mandatory to prepare that statement on "history of the relationship"? or is it just something that the CO might ask for? I have been married for 2 years now, living together for 4+ years, no periods of separation.
It feels stupid to write about how our relationship developed or about our "domestic arrangements"...


----------



## oorvee (Mar 21, 2013)

JoannaAch said:


> Is it mandatory to prepare that statement on "history of the relationship"? or is it just something that the CO might ask for? I have been married for 2 years now, living together for 4+ years, no periods of separation.
> It feels stupid to write about how our relationship developed or about our "domestic arrangements"...


No its not compulsory.
Only in case CO specifically ask for then you will have to.

Regards,


----------



## Shiny009 (Apr 17, 2013)

Very interesting thread. Useful information by all of you. Appreciation to the one who started the thread and others with valueable inputs.


----------



## VolatileVortex (May 29, 2012)

My two cents on this - we were also asked for additional proof. We sent out 6 photos taken at various points since we got married in Sep 2011, two medical reports where wife's name had the husbands name, invitation cards of our own wedding and UAE residence visa page of the wife where it mentioned the sponsor as husband. We did not have any other docs like joint bank accounts etc with us and thankfully the CO accepted this. For those who have no kids and very less proof like us, the last option is to do a statutory declaration - this should seal the deal


----------



## oorvee (Mar 21, 2013)

VolatileVortex said:


> My two cents on this - we were also asked for additional proof. We sent out 6 photos taken at various points since we got married in Sep 2011, two medical reports where wife's name had the husbands name, invitation cards of our own wedding and UAE residence visa page of the wife where it mentioned the sponsor as husband. We did not have any other docs like joint bank accounts etc with us and thankfully the CO accepted this. For those who have no kids and very less proof like us, the last option is to do a statutory declaration - this should seal the deal


Oh mine is exactly same case. CO got assigned on 4th April. Asked for PCC, Medi & evidence of on going relationship as got recently married.

Gave proofs like marriage cert, joint account, HR letter showing my personal record etc.


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

VolatileVortex said:


> My two cents on this - we were also asked for additional proof. We sent out 6 photos taken at various points since we got married in Sep 2011, two medical reports where wife's name had the husbands name, invitation cards of our own wedding and UAE residence visa page of the wife where it mentioned the sponsor as husband. We did not have any other docs like joint bank accounts etc with us and thankfully the CO accepted this. For those who have no kids and very less proof like us, the last option is to do a statutory declaration - this should seal the deal


I am still waiting for CO allocation (applied only yesterday) and hoping that I won't be asked for any additional proof... Translating 2 payslips that show similar address and accounts for me and hubby is another 100euros:/ 
Now I am considering front-loading a statement on history of our relationship with some pictures and mentioning what evidence I can provide if requested. Maybe that will be enough...


----------



## vohraash82 (Feb 8, 2013)

Hi All,

Thanks for all the information on this thread. I have given my marriage certificate and have received the grant letter with visa condition 8515 Not marry before first entry on wife's visa. 

Is this a concern. Also what are the implications of this?

Anyone please share any info on this vis condition.


----------



## oorvee (Mar 21, 2013)

vohraash82 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Thanks for all the information on this thread. I have given my marriage certificate and have received the grant letter with visa condition 8515 Not marry before first entry on wife's visa.
> 
> ...


Hey this is no concern.
This only means your wife can not marry to some one else and sponsor that person as her dependent.
Even my husband has same visa condition, I have taken clarification from agent.
So chill and enjoy...


----------



## vohraash82 (Feb 8, 2013)

oorvee said:


> Hey this is no concern. This only means your wife can not marry to some one else and sponsor that person as her dependent. Even my husband has same visa condition, I have taken clarification from agent. So chill and enjoy...


Thanks a ton !!!


----------

